# Looking to start dev..



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking to start attempting to dev my own roms for the charge, I have a good bit ofknowledge using ADB, ODIN, UOT KITCHEN & CWM. I was wondering where to get a good start on developing my own roms/custom themes? Please don't say google it as I've tried an failed and wouldn't be asking here if it was that easy. Ide just really appreciate a shove in the right direction please and thank you


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Dance Pony said:


> Hi, I'm looking to start attempting to dev my own roms for the charge, I have a good bit ofknowledge using ADB, ODIN, UOT KITCHEN & CWM. I was wondering where to get a good start on developing my own roms/custom themes? Please don't say google it as I've tried an failed and wouldn't be asking here if it was that easy. Ide just really appreciate a shove in the right direction please and thank you


What kind of a background do you have and how familiar are you with Linux and Java code? Do you have any kind of background in software development or computer programming? I believe most of the devs have gone to school for things like this. From lurking in IRC I have seen some of the devs talk about having a good base and foundation in C+ or C++. I believe most devs like imnuts first learned how to develop kernels before moving on to making ROMs. You should probably hang around in the #charge chatroom on irc.andirc.net and talk with people in there to get a better idea of what you will need to learn and what type of a base you are starting from. I am certainly not a dev (obvious statement of the year ) but I do know it takes much more than a good bit of knowledge using ADB, ODIN, UOT Kitchen & CWM to develop kernels let alone ROMs.

Also, there is a development forum right here at RootzWiki. Didn't require a google search, just had to look at the main forum page and scroll down to the general section:
http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?68-Development

There is also a similar thread at XDA:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=613

EDIT - Oops, almost forgot. If you have no experience in developing a kernel or a ROM yet, the most common advice I have seen is to learn how to theme first. The first thread in the XDA development thread advises to start out by creating an android app. Basically what I get from this is nobody really jumps right into ROM development cold turkey. In a sense it's like trying to learn how to build a racing engine without first learning how to do a tune up.


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

"landshark said:


> What kind of a background do you have and how familiar are you with Linux and Java code? Do you have any kind of background in software development or computer programming? I believe most of the devs have gone to school for things like this. From lurking in IRC I have seen some of the devs talk about having a good base and foundation in C+ or C++. I believe most devs like imnuts first learned how to develop kernels before moving on to making ROMs. You should probably hang around in the #charge chatroom on irc.andirc.net and talk with people in there to get a better idea of what you will need to learn and what type of a base you are starting from. I am certainly not a dev (obvious statement of the year ) but I do know it takes much more than a good bit of knowledge using ADB, ODIN, UOT Kitchen & CWM to develop kernels let alone ROMs.
> 
> Also, there is a development forum right here at RootzWiki. Didn't require a google search, just had to look at the main forum page and scroll down to the general section:
> http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?68-Development
> ...


Thank you very much 4 your reply. And I have little bkground writing code.. bit can make sense of it(most of the time lol) I'm going 2 school on march for IT software dev.. so maybe I should wait till then.. I was just wanting I suppose to get more into theming than building from skratch.. Butt will def read up on these links. Thanks again


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Dance Pony said:


> Thank you very much 4 your reply. And I have little bkground writing code.. bit can make sense of it(most of the time lol) I'm going 2 school on march for IT software dev.. so maybe I should wait till then.. I was just wanting I suppose to get more into theming than building from skratch.. Butt will def read up on these links. Thanks again


You're welcome. If you want to get into theming, there's plenty of help for that. I know nitsuj17 wrote up a how-to and beginner's guide on XDA. Definitely start hanging out in IRC and get to know people there. The themers who hang out there are extremely helpful and encouraging. There may even be an IRC channel for themers. Just be sure to have a thick skin so you can handle some good-natured ribbing. No one is exempt or safe in IRC.


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

I just want to sincerily thank you again.., alot of people would have just ignored my ignorant question.. But you have to start somewhere... I watched the first course for the cs50 harvard course.. And it is JUST WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!  thank you once again for your help


----------



## arrowx72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dance Pony said:


> I just want to sincerily thank you again.., alot of people would have just ignored my ignorant question.. But you have to start somewhere... I watched the first course for the cs50 harvard course.. And it is JUST WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!  thank you once again for your help


Harvard? HARVARD? You nerd. :wink2:

Oh, and BTW, where on Earth did you come up with the name 'Dance Pony'? I can just see you with big red boots with tassels on them, and a purple cowboy hat. :grin:


----------



## arrowx72 (Sep 30, 2011)

It's late, and I'm trolling away the hours. Gotta' head back to work tomorrow after a long (unpaid, but needed the break) vacation. Landshark is giving some great advice here, I think I'm going to look into theming for Android. I do know a tad bit about programming various commonly-named scripting, interpreted and compiled languages. It's just that I've never really, truly felt compassionate about wanting to create anything, but maybe this time around I can take a different route of indirectly learning about how Android works.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

arrowx72 said:


> Harvard? HARVARD? You nerd. :wink2:
> 
> Oh, and BTW, where on Earth did you come up with the name 'Dance Pony'? I can just see you with big red boots with tassels on them, and a purple cowboy hat. :grin:


Harvard offers free classes on mobile dev'ing...among other things online.


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

Dance Pony is my Xbox live gt.. Just kinda came to life one day and struck.. And yes amazing Harvard classes for free online! Its awesome


----------

